# Can u catch measeles from the mmr vaccine?



## mummyof3babas

my LO had his pre- school injections 3,4 weeks ago & 
i asked the nurse if the vaccine could give him measeles and she said it is possible just keep an eye on him:/ which now my 2 yr old has broke out in a rash on his arms and my 3 yr old is starting to get it:( im 28+ weeks pregnant & they told me to get checked asap if i was to be exposed to measeles:( as im not immune to it, advise plz ladies xx also they both started with cold symptoms which have now gone x


----------



## qpaulina42

According to the Department of Public Health (https://www.ct.gov/dph/cwp/view.asp?a=3136&q=397194):

*If my child develops a rash after getting the MMR vaccine, is he contagious?*
_Transmission of the measles vaccine virus does not occur from a vaccinated person, including those who develop a rash. No special precautions (e.g., exclusion from school or work) need be taken._

Also, symptoms of rash and fever following the vaccine should appear in about a week to 10 days so 3-4 weeks seems a little late. And presumably your 2 year old is vaccinated against MMR, though perhaps in the UK it's later than the 12-15 months recommended here?

Have they had a chickenpox vaccine or chickenpox? Maybe it's that?

And are you sure you are not immune to MMR? They've had the vaccine since 1963, most adults should have had it by now.

Mind you, all this info is from google, so your doctor will know best for sure! Good luck!


----------



## mummyof3babas

its defo not chicken pox also they have both had it:/ & im not immune to german measeles:/ got to have a vaccine after birth but the nurse said i should go in straight away if any symptoms appear:s


----------



## qpaulina42

did they have a fever with their colds? Maybe fever rash? Is the rash only on the arms now? does it itch?


----------



## qpaulina42

I was just reading the product insert for the vaccine that's available from Merck here in the states (https://www.fda.gov/downloads/biologicsbloodvaccines/vaccines/approvedproducts/ucm123788.pdf) which says that "There are no reports of transmission of live attenuated measles virus from vaccinees to susceptible
contacts. " 

Also the NHS website says "It's not possible for people who have recently had the vaccine to infect other people." 

But then again the doctors are sounding worried, which would make me worry too.... Hugs!


----------



## mummyof3babas

Thanks hun its prob just the fabric softner then as i bought a new one yesterday? il just keep an eye on them:) thankyou again xx


----------



## qpaulina42

Oh could be! My LO gets contact dermatitis on her hands and arms from something I still haven't figured out what. 

Also I was just reading that a fever would precede the rash by a few days if it was measles. 

I think all signs point to 'not measles' but I know I'd be super worried just like you.


----------



## mummyof3babas

awww bless her and my LO has a red peeling rash on his toes, and getting tested for celiac and maybe diabeties:( my worry dosnt seem to stop lately:(:(


----------



## sparkle_1979

Ten days after my eldest had the mmr she had a terrible rash, was quite poorly for a few days. Doc said was unusual to see this reaction but it does happen


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yes you can. My son did and mumps too, both confirmed by the doctor. However, it is a side effect of the vaccine and not contagious to others and doesn't cause the terrible problems that actual measles and mumps can.

This is cut and pasted from the nhs website.

Side effects tend to be less common after the second dose of MMR than the first.
About one week to 11 days after the MMR injection, some children get a very mild form of measles. This includes a rash, high temperature, loss of appetite and a general feeling of being unwell for about two or three days.
About three to four weeks after having the MMR injection, one in 50 children develop a mild form of mumps. This includes swelling of the glands in the cheek, neck or under the jaw, and lasts for a day or two.
One to three weeks after receiving the rubella vaccine, some adult women experience painful, stiff or swollen joints, which can last for around three days.

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/mmr-side-effects.aspx


----------

